# The Emperor's Ride



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

How did a fully armored Emperor and His Custodes get around in the Great Crusade. I am talkin planetary, I couldn't care less what spaceship he used.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Enormous golden armoured war tortoise? Slow but hellacool!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I had thought it was a golden Stormbird, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Boc said:


> I had thought it was a golden Stormbird, but I could be mistaken.


Wasnt that Fulgrims personal Stormbird?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

In mechanicum they go in style in a (can't remember ship class) indeed golden warship.

Capable of landing on planets.

Read the book for further details, it's an awesome book.

*Noticed what OP actually wrote*

Oh.

Well, in that book he just walks. The space ship lands conviniently close


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Good question, I would imagine he would have rode around in a Stormbird/battle-cruiser (for some reason the proper name of the WH40k equivalent escapes me atm) equipped in a similar fashion to the ones the Primarchs used, perhaps with more gizmos.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well i would assume he has his own personal transports, like his ship? Probably his own personal Landraider and Thunderhawk.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

He would probably not have a thunderhawk since those came later than... was it the stormbird?

Or was it the fire falcon or something, or am i mixing things up?

Point is, probably not a thunderhawk.

An uphotted guncutter might be an option aswell.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

He used a smart car... because he was smrt.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

No way, the Emperor had a gold-plated Segway.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nahh. Pimped up Nissan Micra, with his Custodes in bulletproof VW Beetles...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Klomster said:


> He would probably not have a thunderhawk since those came later than... was it the stormbird?
> 
> Or was it the fire falcon or something, or am i mixing things up?
> 
> ...



Thunderhawks started to come in to service during the later part of the Great Crusade, meaning the Emperor been as he is probably had access to one even before the legions, thats why i say he might have had his own personal Thunderhawk.

Hence why Traitor Legions also use them in great numbers.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Thunderhawks started to come in to service during the later part of the Great Crusade, meaning the Emperor been as he is probably had access to one even before the legions, thats why i say he might have had his own personal Thunderhawk.


I'd rather lean to Stormbird as opposed to Thunderhawk. Thunderhawks were mass produced and I think _Propsero Burns_ still mentions that they were never meant to last over long periods, as opposed to the Stormbirds that took a lot more time and effort to produce. I think the Emp would have picked the higher quality vehicle for himself. That being said, I don't think he had either. He probably had some unique, custom designed vehicle for his personal use.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Never thought of that,I wouldnt be suprised if he used something from the Dark Age of Technology.


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

He went around in this...


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

The Emperor don't need no stinking transports.

He just teleports where he needs to go. (Read The First Heretic)


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

If I remember correctly, he uses some sort of landing craft to arrive at Nikaea. If he could just teleport _everywhere_ (with Custodes too) on a whim then it would be a preposterous killjoy to plot.

Instead, they tend to get around planet-side on this baby:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the emperors flagship was called Bucephalus after alexander the greats horse. i believe its mentioned in collected visions. no doubt it was the best ship in all the fleets with some sort of superior dropship to safely contain the emperor. i personally would like more details on this ship but i expect it to be pretty similar to all emperor class ships but thats only a guess by me.


----------

